# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Bảy nơi vắng vẻ cho ngày lễ

## dungntn

Thường vào dịp lễ 2/9,  nhiều khu vui chơi giải trí như Đầm Sen, Suối Tiên đều quá tải. Năm nay,  Sài Gòn Tiếp Thị giới thiệu một số địa chỉ mà ở đó, khách du lịch gia  đình, nhóm bạn có thể tìm cho mình những giây phút nghỉ ngơi đúng nghĩa.             

*Núi Cậu – Hồ Dầu Tiếng, Bình Dương*
Cách TP.HCM khoảng 85km, từ TP Thủ Dầu Một theo đường 744 về thị trấn  Dầu Tiếng, đi thêm 7km nữa sẽ đến núi Cậu. Điểm nhấn của khu du lịch  này là chùa Thái Sơn, nằm lưng chừng, cách chân núi Cậu khoảng 50m. Chùa  được xây dựng năm 1988, diện tích khuôn viên khoảng 5ha. Sau chùa, có  lối đi lên đỉnh núi Cậu với 1.000 bậc tam cấp đá xanh, lối lên quanh co  nhưng đẹp. Khung cảnh thanh tịnh, khí hậu luôn mát mẻ, du khách có thể  nhìn xuống lòng hồ Dầu Tiếng rộng mênh mông bên dưới. Khu du lịch lòng  hồ Dầu Tiếng nằm kế bên núi Cậu, có thể thuê thuyền đi du ngoạn trong  lòng hồ hoặc sử dụng dịch vụ câu cá và thưởng thức tại chỗ những món cá  vừa câu được. Hồ Dầu tiếng có nhiều loại cá ngon như cá lăng, cá mè, cá  lóc, cá diếc…


*Khu du lịch Cao Minh*
  Cách TP.HCM khoảng 56km, phù hợp với học sinh sinh viên sinh hoạt dã  ngoại nhờ những bãi cỏ xanh rộng thoáng nhưng cũng phù hợp với gia đình  hay nhóm bạn bè muốn nghỉ ngơi thư giãn, tận hưởng không khí trong lành  thiên nhiên. Với 500.000 đồng/người, bao  gồm chi phí ăn uống (trưa, chiều và sáng hôm sau) và cả dịch vụ lưu  trú. Khi đến đây, du khách được trò chuyện và cùng hát với ca sĩ Cao  Minh, chủ nhân khu du lịch. Địa chỉ: ấp 2, xã Vĩnh Tân, Vĩnh Cửu, Đồng  Nai.


 

*Khu du lịch sinh thái Bình Mỹ, Củ Chi*
  Cách TP.HCM khoảng 25km, phong cách đồng quê phù hợp cho nhóm bạn,  hay gia đình đi thư giãn trong ngày. Bình Mỹ có nhà hàng nằm dọc sông  Sài Gòn phục vụ các món đặc sản của Củ Chi với tính chất mộc mạc như đậu  hũ sinh thái, chả giò sinh thái, tép um Bình Mỹ, cá um Bình Mỹ, rau  luộc sinh thái... và rượu sinh thái sữa. Các dịch vụ vui chơi như hồ bơi  thiếu nhi, khu trò chơi dân gian, du thuyền trên sông, câu cá giải trí.  Địa chỉ: ấp 4A, xã Bình Mỹ, huyện Củ Chi.


*Khu du lịch sinh thái Bò Cạp Vàng*

  Cách TP.HCM khoảng 30km, phù hợp cho gia đình, đoàn thể tổ chức họp  mặt hay sinh hoạt dã ngoại. Khung cảnh dân dã, khí hậu trong lành, Bò  Cạp Vàng có khoảng 200 nhà sàn, nhà chòi lợp lá bố trí dọc bờ sông và  vườn cây ăn quả phù hợp nhóm hai người đến trên 20 người. Ngoài tiền vé  cổng 40.000 đồng/người, tiền thuê áo phao, thuê thuyền để chèo trên sông  và khu ẩm thực phục vụ thức ăn nhanh trong dịp lễ, miễn phí. Bò Cạp  Vàng cũng có tổ chức trọn gói cho nhóm trên 50 người sinh hoạt dã ngoại 2  ngày 1 đêm, chi phí 60.000 đồng/người. Địa chỉ: ấp 3, Phước Khánh, Nhơn  Trạch, Đồng Nai.


*Khu du lịch sinh thái Thác Giang Điền*
      Cách TP.HCM khoảng 50km, được nhiều người ví như Đà Lạt của miền  Đông bởi cảnh quan thơ mộng, khí hậu dịu mát. Thác Giang Điền cũng hoàn  toàn phù hợp với các nhóm bạn trẻ sinh hoạt dã ngoại, cắm trại hội hè...  Bên cạnh các dịch vụ lưu trú và ẩm thực, điểm thu hút nhất của khu du  lịch này là du khách có thể tắm thác, đắm mình vào dòng nước xanh của  sông Buông. Dịp lễ 2.9, khu du lịch có tổ chức đêm hội Cồng chiêng và  chương trình ẩm thực “Món ngon ba miền” để phục vụ du khách. Địa chỉ:  104/4 ấp Hoà Bình, xã Giang Điền, huyện Trảng Bom, Đồng Nai.


 

*Khu tưởng niệm các vua Hùng*
  Thuộc dự án khu công viên Lịch sử văn hoá dân tộc phù hợp cho các đối  tượng sinh viên học sinh đến tham quan, học tập lịch sử. Mở cửa từ 8  giờ sáng đến 4 giờ chiều, khu tưởng niệm không thu tiền vé. Nếu có sinh  hoạt dã ngoại thì mức phí là 10.000 đồng/ngày. Hiện nơi đây chưa phục vụ  dịch vụ ăn uống cũng như lưu trú; nhưng nhờ khung cảnh xanh mát, kiến  trúc đẹp nên cũng là nơi thu hút giới trẻ đến vui chơi. Địa chỉ: khu phố  Vĩnh Thuận, P. Long Bình, quận 9, TP.HCM.


*Khu du lịch sinh thái Vườn Xoài*
  Cách TP.HCM khoảng 40km, có không gian xanh mát, yên tĩnh. Dịp lễ 2.9  khu du lịch có phục vụ chương trình xiếc hài ảo thuật, có diễn ca quan  họ miễn phí cho khách tham quan. Vé vào cổng 70.000 đồng. Các trò chơi  khác như chèo thuyền, đạp vịt, trượt cỏ, câu cá sấu, cưỡi đà điểu, bắn  sung sơn… đều có thu thêm phí. Khu du lịch có dịch vụ lưu trú khách sạn  nhà cổ, nhà vườn ven suối hay bungalow tuỳ theo lựa chọn của khách. Siêu  thị mini ở đây bán sản phẩm từ cá sấu như ví, thắt lưng, túi xách da cá  sấu. Có thịt cá sấu, thịt và trứng đà điểu. Địa chỉ: 114, ấp Tân Cang,  xã Phước Tân, Biên Hoà, Đồng Nai.


(Theo 24h)

----------

